# I want to see BOTH eyes



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Here is Lucy tonight, 14 weeks old. She's grown since we got her but I still can only see one eye. I'd LOVE to see both of her beautiful brown eyes at the same time. What can I do? Do need to trim something or NOT trim anything?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

if you want to grow her hair out do NOT cut anything, you can use chapstick to slick the hair down till it grows long enough to lay down on it's own!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Tammy, 

I do want to grow her hair out and I thought your response was the one I'd get but I'm just getting frustrated. She's so adorable. 

Does anyone know why the breeder would have "trimmed" the hair in the corner of her eyes before I picked her up? Is there something "there" that I should be doing to keep the hair from the insides of her eyes. And what about her eyelashes. They're as long as the hair on the top of her head.  

Here are a few more pictures of her. I haven't posted for a long time.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, she is SOOOO cute!!
I have been growing Tillie out since March and haven't cut a hair on her face, I just comb around her eyes in the morning with a flea comb to get the gunk out and smooth the hair away from her eyes.
I have no idea why the breeder would have cut the hair around her eyes!? Did you ask?
Sometimes groomers will assume you want things trimmed and cleaned up and will trim things you don't want them too because they were trying to be helpful, maybe this is the case with the trimming of the hair around her eyes?
oh and let those eyelashes grow!!! Tillie used to have gorgeous eye lashes... until the groomer cut them off!!  Needless to say I have done all of her grooming since March (she was 9 months old) and intend to keep it that way!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Lucy is darling! If you can wait it out, the hair does finally get long enough that the weight will hold it down. When Augie was a puppy and his hair was wanting to hide his eyes, I asked the vet if I should cut it and he said no - that when you cut it it blunts the ends and then will poke the eyes and I would have to keep cutting it to keep it from doing that. A little over a week ago, we boarded the boys for a couple of days. They asked if I would like the hair around Finn's eyes trimmed (they also have a grooming business). I said no, please don't. And I also said, if Finn's topknot should come loose or hang down, please DON'T just cut it off. They looked at me like I was nuts, but I told them that it has happened to other people's Havs elsewhere. Wasn't taking any chances there! 

HaHa, Tammy, I tried putting chapstick on Finn, he just rubs his eyes and face and messes it all up. I put in a topknot now, but can only see his eyes for maybe 15 minutes before he has a topknot AND a loose fringe covering his eyes again.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

She's adorable. 

I finally gave in and mutilated Brody's bangs so I could see his eyes. NO matter what I did I couldn't see either of his eyes!


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

I personally LOVE the hair in the eyes, just makes them look shaggy and like they are having fun. My groomer shaved Kipper's nose when he went in a few months ago and I about had a fit. I had specified to leave his beard alone as well as his face, just trim his bangs. He was adorable when I picked him up and couldn't place what didn't look right about him until later that night. Now I am just letting him grow out and am trying to see if I have the stamina to take care of a Hav in long coat. We shall see....


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

misstray said:


> She's adorable.
> 
> I finally gave in and mutilated Brody's bangs so I could see his eyes. NO matter what I did I couldn't see either of his eyes!


To see the eyes....it is not just the bangs you are going to have to play with but also lot of hair at the corners of the inner eye.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

My groomer told me to tug gently on the hairs in the direction I want it go. After a while, the hair is trained to go that way. It sort of works the same way curling a ribbon on a gift.

It seemed to work. Either that or she gave me busy work so I wouldn't cut his hair.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Oh, but she's adorable.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

HavaneseSoon said:


> To see the eyes....it is innot jusmot the bangs you are going to have to play with but also lot of hair at the corners of the inner eye.


Exactly, its that hair that's not on the nose but in between the eyes...where does it belong, up (no) or down (not that way either).

I thought the hair was cute in the eyes when I was researching the breed, but I have fallen head over heels in love with her spirit and essence and want to see HER.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Your Lucy is a little darling,eyes or no eyes!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

This is Jack's eye area. I have clipped again. I use a small pair of thinners. I fluff up the hair between the eyes and clip. Hold your Hav still by holding onto the hair below the mouth while trimming.

Don't clip off too much, you have all the time in the world to figure out what you want to do with the bangs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jack is so adorable, Linda, and you always do such a fantastic job grooming him!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Diane your Lucy is adorable. Makes me want one just like her.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

awwwwwh what a super cute puppy <3 if I were you, I will grow it out


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> awwwww, she is SOOOO cute!!
> I have been growing Tillie out since March and haven't cut a hair on her face, I just comb around her eyes in the morning with a flea comb to get the gunk out and smooth the hair away from her eyes.
> I have no idea why the breeder would have cut the hair around her eyes!? Did you ask?
> Sometimes groomers will assume you want things trimmed and cleaned up and will trim things you don't want them too because they were trying to be helpful, maybe this is the case with the trimming of the hair around her eyes?
> oh and let those eyelashes grow!!! Tillie used to have gorgeous eye lashes... until the groomer cut them off!!  Needless to say I have done all of her grooming since March (she was 9 months old) and intend to keep it that way!


I would love to see a photo of your Tillie!

Diann, in terms of seeing the other eye, you could try cutting into the hair "vertically" the way Sierra's owner does it. That way you won't actually be blunt cutting the hair and you'll end up with short spikes that will reveal the eye


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ask and ye shall recieve!!



the first 2 were taken the day she was shaved down (10 months old)

and the recent ones are the hair growth she's had since then, I only trim her paws and sanitary occasionaly. I may shave her down again next spring since it really was SOO much easier and she ran in the sprinklers and went swimming without me having a heart attack knowing I had 3 hrs of a bath and blow dry and de matting in front of me! LOL


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

shoot, for some reason the pics won't load!! 
I'll try it again....

yay It worked!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Diann, Lucy is adorable and she has that full fuzzy face like McGee has. It is so hard waiting for it to grow long enough for a topknot but I stuck it out and it was so worth it. It now all goes up and stays up and I get to see his beautiful eyes all day long - finally!!! BTW, he was probably 7 months before it all stayed up but earlier than that he had a little bit of a fringe falling down. As I said, it is really hard to miss seeing those eyes!


----------

